# Utiliser l'iPad comme écran secondaire



## quetzal (7 Avril 2014)

J'ai l'habitude de travailler avec deux écrans (MacBook + écran externe) en bureau étendu, mais depuis que je suis passé au Mac Mini, il me manque un écran secondaire. Est-il possible d'utiliser mon iPad Mini comme écran secondaire ?

J'ai trouvé un post ancien  de MacEver sur l'application AirDisplay, mais cette application n'est pas disponible sur l'Apple Store France. Connaissez-vous d'autres alternatives pour arriver à la même fin ?


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (8 Avril 2014)

Ben tu achète un autre écran ou sur la tv


----------



## quetzal (8 Avril 2014)

Pas de place, ni pour un autre écran ni pour une télé.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (8 Avril 2014)

Pourquoi un écran secondaire alors ? 

Sinon j'ai une appli mais sa ne fait qu'un imprime écran du mac, pas un prolongement.


----------



## Loscyde (8 Avril 2014)

Comment ça l'appli n'est pas disponible dans l'Appstore français ? Perso je la vois tout à fait, à la fois sur le Mac et l'iPad. (Je n'ai pas essayé de l'acheter mais elle apparait.)

Sinon je connais iDisplay de nom, à 2-3, mais je sais pas s'il est de super qualité.


----------



## quetzal (8 Avril 2014)

Loscyde a dit:


> Comment ça l'appli n'est pas disponible dans l'Appstore français ? Perso je la vois tout à fait, à la fois sur le Mac et l'iPad. (Je n'ai pas essayé de l'acheter mais elle apparait.)
> 
> Sinon je connais iDisplay de nom, à 2-3, mais je sais pas s'il est de super qualité.



Je la vois maintenant sur le Mac en effet, et sur l'iPad. Sur l'iPad il est indiqué que l'application-compagnon sur Mac est gratuite, or je la vois à 17,99. Mais est-ce la bonne ? Tout cela me parait très cher, au total.

J'ai donc acheté iDisplay, ça marche assez bien en fait.  Merci d'avoir répondu sans trop poser de questions sur mes motiv.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (8 Avril 2014)

Quelles sont tes motivations ?


----------



## Loscyde (8 Avril 2014)

En fait, AirDisplay fonctionne il me semble dans 2 sens : 
- Pour afficher l'écran de l'iPad sur le Mac
- Pour afficher l'écran du Mac sur l'iPad

Et on doit acheter seulement l'application pour l'appareil qu'on utilisera en tant que deuxième écran. Sur le premier écran (le device principal, en l'occurrence l'ordi dans ton cas), il s'agit ensuite de télécharger gratuitement un driver (et non l'application de l'Appstore en fait).

Donc dans ton cas, tu aurais dû acheter seulement l'appli iPad à 8&#8364; environ (de mémoire) si tu avais voulu utiliser AirDisplay.


J'ai trouvé l'info en anglais sur le site officiel :
https://www.avatron.com/get-air-display/


Enfin si iDisplay fonctionne et qu'il coûte moins cher, tant mieux


----------



## quetzal (8 Avril 2014)

Oui, iDisplay fonctionne pareil. L'image sur l'iPad est un peu saccadée, contrairement à la fenêtre du Mac : ce doit être parce que le processeur graphique de l'iPad est évidemment plus lent.

Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Avril 2014)

Le processeur graphique n'intervient pas, c'est juste un flux vidéo... C'est le débit de la connexion qui ne suit pas...


----------



## quetzal (12 Avril 2014)

À vérifier. En tout cas, pas grand chose à faire... car je ne vois pas comment changer le canal de connexion.


----------

